# Atlas 6001 jointer



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy an Atlas 6001 6" jointer with a 42" bed for $175.

It runs and works fine.

Anyone have any experience with this piece of machinery?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Those are cute little jointers.. old, but clean up nice.










Not sure I'd pay $175 for one though.. unless it's been restored like the one above. Most of the ones I've seen were in pretty rough shape, missing parts and in need of serious help.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd pay 175$ for the one in the pic.


----------



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

It works perfectly, but sure doesn't look like the one in the pic!

For some reason, used equipment seems to command a high price in the DFW area.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Define "Works Perfectly"... when were the bearings last replaced? How level are the tables and how worn are the ways? Does the motor have ball bearings or bronze bushings.. if the former, how old are they? For any used machine, I at the very least will tear it down, give it a good cleaning, replace the bearings and replace any missing bits necessary for proper operation (why do those darn pork chop guards always seem to go missing????). Bearings are, at least for me, mandatory.. you never know their history or condition and if you just run it as is with them in marginal condition, you can cause much more serious damage. That machine is 60+ years old and there is no telling what kind of use/abuse it has been subjected to during it's lifetime. Just because it turns on and spins doesn't mean it's a good working machine.. there are lots of unknowns when buying used and the seller usually will not tell you the problems, if any.. they ALL work perfectly when being sold 

If this is the one you are looking at.. it looks to be in pretty rough shape (and it too is missing that darn pork chop guard!!!):









http://easttexas.craigslist.org/tls/4861264758.html

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep, that is the one. Talked to the guy and he has been using it for 20 years. He upgraded to an 8" jointer.

Of course, this is all what the seller told me, but he said that is has no issues and "works perfectly."

I would verify this when I go look at it. Check the tables, blades, etc.

I agree that bearings are something I would replace right away.

I have bought a lot of things that don't look all that great but function fine. I don't mind, and actually enjoy, applying a little elbow grease to shine an old tool up.

I know it is old, and may have it's issues, but would I be able to come close to it's quality and size foor the same amount of money? I'll admit that I haven't really ever looked at used jointers and really don't know what I should be paying for one.

That's why I'm turning to you guys! LOL

Whatever I get, I plan on it being pretty much what I will be using from here on out. I don't want to buy one and then need to upgrade in a couple years.

Let's say I look at it and (other than being ugly) everything checks out fine.

Would it be worth paying $175 for, or should I hold out for something else?


----------



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

I decided to pass on this one. I saw a big old piece of equipment and just thought I had to have it.

Gonna keep looking.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Burl1 (Jan 15, 2019)

I bought a 6001 recently and I'm in the process of going through it to make it functional. While the vision in my head is to have it look as nice as the one in the picture above though I doubt I'll take it to that level in reality. My question is, where do I find the proper replacement chip breakers for it? I've found the knives online but no chip breakers. Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## Adroit (Jul 6, 2020)

I just picked the same model up from central Iowa. It is my first "Craigslist barn find".I work as an engineer for a bearing manufacturer and took the cutterhead in for analysis. It showed zero signs of wear, play or runout. Virtually brand new. So you may luck out and not need to replace anything. Take the cutterhead out (remove the blades). Mark the bolt holes with a paint marker and record what shims go where) Place the cutterhead on a stable flat surface (a cast iron table saw top should work) and look for play as you spin the cylinder. There should not be any noticable wobble.

Good luck!


----------

